# 2018 St Joe River Fish Ladder Updates



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We were down at Berrien today and there were quite a few steelhead moving through the ladder. It looked a a mix of winter holdovers and some fish that might have entered the river a few weeks ago. Of course the river is blown out now.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Isn't it time to shut it down and do some repairs? How about the month of march!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Anybody know if it' fishable down at the dam? Was thinking about making a 2 hour drive tomorrow.


----------



## trekronor (Oct 26, 2017)

I've been getting pictures from my family in Niles and it looks pretty swamped...river rose two blocks into town last week. Not sure how Berrien looks though.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Checked and cleaned the ladders today. There are a lot of steelhead moving thru all three ladders, especially Berrien, but the river is blown out.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the report Mike. Hope the river recedes so it can be fished safely. By the time it does the run may be over.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

Damn. This high water sucks!


----------



## trekronor (Oct 26, 2017)

Has anyone been out by the dam lately? I'm hoping to give it a try Saturday if the water isn't too out of control. Just got some new waders and they can't wait to get wet!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

trekronor said:


> Has anyone been out by the dam lately? I'm hoping to give it a try Saturday if the water isn't too out of control. Just got some new waders and they can't wait to get wet!


The river is just now finding it's banks by the dam. The parking at fisherman's haven is still roped off. I haven't seen anyone fishing yet.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

I was thinking about making the drive over Sat. Might wait another week now.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

spartansfan said:


> The river is just now finding it's banks by the dam. The parking at fisherman's haven is still roped off. I haven't seen anyone fishing yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I live 5-10 minutes away. I fished the other day but boy was it hard due to all the downed trees and brush from the bank giving way on the side of the dam. There was only one other guy. I spent 2-3 hours there and hooked 2 but they got in the trees and brush and broke off. 

I wonder if trimming the brush would be possible...


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Fished a st. Joe trib this morning. Went 2-3 with both fish being 10+. Shut down once the sun got up.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The Ladders were checked and cleaned yesterday. A very good number in the upper wells at Berrien, probably 50 steelhead. Decent numbers at Buchanan and Niles also.


----------



## trekronor (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm in town to visit family this weekend + I just got new waders = a good reason to go fishing. I think I'm going to head down to the dam Friday or Saturday and see what happens. 

I'm still new to this so I have low expectations; just want to learn something new every time I go.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

trekronor said:


> I'm in town to visit family this weekend + I just got new waders = a good reason to go fishing. I think I'm going to head down to the dam Friday or Saturday and see what happens.
> 
> I'm still new to this so I have low expectations; just want to learn something new every time I go.


That is a good idea. I "need" new waders. Good luck.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The ladders were cleaned and checked today. About a dozen steelhead in the upper wells at Berrien and a couple steelhead seen at Buchanan and Niles. Fish at Berrien a mix of fresh and darker fish. They are spilling water at Berrien and Buchanan.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Berrien was checked yesterday and there were about a dozen fish in the upper wells. Checking the camera, there were a few more fish moving thru earlier in the week.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The ladders were checked and cleaned Friday the 27th. There were a few fish still moving up through Berrien.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

You have them web cam to look at now, but I will still give updates when we check the ladders. As most of you know, there has been a big push of fish this week and is still going at Berrien. We get a better look at them when we are there than what the web cam shows since it's only taking a frame every 2 seconds. When the ladder was cleaned a couple days ago, it was about 60 to 70 % coho with the rest being kings and steelhead with about 100 fish in the upper wells. You will continue to see a lot of cohos with AD clips as Indiana's coho plants from 2016 to 2018 in the Joe were all AD clipped. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

I was just sitting here finishing up some work left over from earlier today and about fell out of my chair! I keep my second computer on and it’s monitor 40” connected to the cam. Keeps me humble and reminds why I work so hard. Anyways, this just went by...


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've seen quite a few kings go through the past couple days.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

The window be needing a cleaning, bad!


----------



## trekronor (Oct 26, 2017)

Some people on a different thread are saying the run is over. I still see some coming through on the camera though. Really hoping I didn't miss my chance - haven't had time to get in the water yet.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

trekronor said:


> Some people on a different thread are saying the run is over. I still see some coming through on the camera though. Really hoping I didn't miss my chance - haven't had time to get in the water yet.


 u better hurry, i heard their so thick in some spots that some people (on another thread) r putting away there snagging rigs n putting on track shoes, n running across there backs, n picking up the wounded .


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

riverbob said:


> u better hurry, i heard their so thick in some spots that some people (on another thread) r putting away there snagging rigs n putting on track shoes, n running across there backs, n picking up the wounded .


I read this and proceeded to snot my tea all over my keyboard and monitor from laughing. Jesus that was funny.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The Joe ladders were checked and cleaned today. Mostly coho's in all three, but a decent number of kings also.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

wilsonm said:


> The Joe ladders were checked and cleaned today. Mostly coho's in all three, but a decent number of kings also.


quite a few kings trickling in.redhorse were active the last few days.saw a smallmouth.but haven't noticed any walleye.they don't seem to use the ladders much.your thoughts mike?


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Walleye just tend to stack up at the dams and rarely use the ladders. A decent number of kings going through today.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

read a report about walleye migration and dams.seems they like to be able to move freely thru systems,dams really put the kibosh on that when they don't easily ascend ladders.severely limits upstream access to spawning grounds.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

good king movement last loop


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Would like to see the eyes move through as well but like slowpaya said walleyes tend to stack up just below the ladders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Berrien was cleaned yesterday. Lots of coho along with a few chinook and steelhead in the upper wells of the ladder.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

i spent about 10 min. looking at the camera, i'd hit pause, give the fish a good look c, i saw about 3 steelies, gitin up river


----------



## trekronor (Oct 26, 2017)

I've got about 1 hour time to fish the river tomorrow...between 7-8AM, most of which would be before sunrise. Wonder if it's worth potentially angering the wife for an hour of fishing? If I stay more than an hour I will have a very unhappy wife. Hmmmm...

Fishing gets me into more trouble than most hobbies.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

I hear that. My wife always says it's worse than another woman. "I could try and compete against another woman, fishing though always wins". An hour though is better than nothing. Go!!!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow.....


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

trekronor said:


> I've got about 1 hour time to fish the river tomorrow...between 7-8AM, most of which would be before sunrise. Wonder if it's worth potentially angering the wife for an hour of fishing? If I stay more than an hour I will have a very unhappy wife. Hmmmm...
> 
> Fishing gets me into more trouble than most hobbies.


With all the cold rain and fish moving, I would risk it lol


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Berrien was cleaned yesterday and one of our guys was down there today. Fish still making steady progress thru the ladder with mostly coho along with some steelhead and even some kings still.


----------



## Matt Diana (Feb 15, 2017)

wilsonm said:


> Berrien was cleaned yesterday and one of our guys was down there today. Fish still making steady progress thru the ladder with mostly coho along with some steelhead and even some kings still.


Sorry, I should have reported. I saw about 50 fish in the ladders on 10-10-18. Some bigger Steelhead, Coho and a few Kings. Only a handful up at Niles and I didn't see any in Buchanan.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a little late, but the ladders were cleaned Monday. Not much going thru the ladders except some zombie kings at Buchanan and Niles and a ripe one at Berrien.


----------

